# Twinstar 600S or Chihiros 60WRGB



## Blindset (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello,

I am just about to seriously take a leap into the world of aquasacaping but my largest hurdle right now is choosing a light.

A bit about the future tank. I am thinking of leaning towards a 60P type tank with CO2 and an external canister filter (Likely Eheim 2217). This will be a heavily planted tank with lots of red species (Rotala colorato, H'ra, etc) and a nice carpet of Monte Carlo or something similar so fairly high light demand.

The Problem: I live in Canada so finding a Twinstar is extremely difficult. I might be able to ship one from the US but haven't been able to confirm this yet. 



I imagine with shipping the 600S will come to around $370 cdn. (If I can find it)
I can find a Chihiros 60WRGB for about $220 cdn, which seems like a good price but its very difficult finding good reliable information on how this light actually performs and if its reliable long term. 
I can also find an ADA Aquasky G for $380 locally but I think this is over priced for the par that it puts out and its color rendition.

What do the experienced plant growers recommend? Is there much of a difference between the 600S and the 60WRGB?

Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/


----------



## Blindset (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for the link Jeff. It looks like the results are a little out dated and doesn’t test the WRGB or the Twinstar S series (just the ES).

It looks like the ES has good PAR output and if the WRGB is close to that it should be sufficient. Would really like to get my hands on a 600S.

Can the PAR data from Chihiros be trusted?
http://http://www.chihiros.cn/en/productd/m2/id345.html

Any other suggestions for a light in this category?


----------



## PurdueGK (May 16, 2015)

If it is going over a rimless tank I vote Twinstar. The mounting brackets look sleeker


----------

